# Best Way to Deal With Small Hive Beetle



## GGBees (May 19, 2012)

I've been researching SHB treatment after finding one hive overrun with them today. It's my weakest hive, I suspect that is the reason. This is the first time in 3 years that I've had enough of them to worry about. I'd appreciate any advice. Thought I'd try the beetle blaster or make my own trap but someone commented on the website that he uses diatomaceous earth in the beetle blaster and has good success with that. Anyone else have any experience with that? Is it safe for the bees?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*

The substances that kill beetles in traps, such as oil/diatomaceous earth/lime, etc, are _not _'safe for bees', but if you keep the bees separated from the substance, _then _they can be safe. Oil plugs up the critters breathing tubes, DE and lime cut/grind the soft parts of the bees & SHB bodies.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*

Unfortunately the best treatment is a strong hive. You can trap them all kinds of ways. I've never had much of a problem with them so don't know best.


----------



## fraz6020 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*

I haven't had much problem my hive is strong, but I still use trap that sits on top of brood between the frames. I fill it with mineral oil and when I check them there is always 10-15 in there. I use 2 to a hive and the bees chase them into the trap and they drown. There is also some bottom boards that use the same concept at greenbeehives.com. I had thought about doing that with the traps on top If I get a problem. Good Luck


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*



my2cents said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TmlLbk42nY


This is the Treatment Free subforum. We don't need someone advocating a toxic pesticide on this subforum. Read the subforum rules before posting on this subforum. 

The poster is ambiguous as to how bad the problem is. Have you been slimed? Are there small "worms" all over the frames? It is difficult to give advice not knowing the full extent of the problem.

My locale is more sensitive to SHB than yours but a Beetle Blaster is like Elephant hunting with a 22 caliber. You need to get serious. Either develop a tight fitting tray to go under your SBB with DE sprinkled on it or go find Rusty Hill's design.


----------



## GGBees (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*



ToeOfDog said:


> This is the Treatment Free subforum. We don't need someone advocating a toxic pesticide on this subforum. Read the subforum rules before posting on this subforum.
> 
> The poster is ambiguous as to how bad the problem is. Have you been slimed? Are there small "worms" all over the frames? It is difficult to give advice not knowing the full extent of the problem.
> 
> My locale is more sensitive to SHB than yours but a Beetle Blaster is like Elephant hunting with a 22 caliber. You need to get serious. Either develop a tight fitting tray to go under your SBB with DE sprinkled on it or go find Rusty Hill's design.


This is the first time I've seen SHB's in my hives. I've run 3 hives for about 3 years now, and today when I opened the top lid of one, about 15-20 of them dashed out. I didn't inspect all the way down to the brood, so don't know how bad it is, I just know it's a weaker colony than the other two. Fewer bees, not much honey storage. I'll have to go look again. Cut it short today because a storm was brewing. I understand after reading about it that this could mean the loss of this colony. I knew DE was a pesticide-free way to treat the garden, but didn't know if it was okay for the bees or how it worked, since the review I read on the beetle blaster said he put it in the hive in the beetle blaster in place of the oil, which was messy and hard to handle. Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. 

Thank you all for your replies. 

Diana G


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*



ToeOfDog said:


> This is the Treatment Free subforum. We don't need someone advocating a toxic pesticide on this subforum. Read the subforum rules before posting on this subforum.


I am not advocating any toxin. And secondly, the toxic substance is not in the hive, it is external to the hive. And lastly, anyone with a little thought process can easily add oil or water instead of the roach bait.
In my post, I merely posted a link. Sorry some people do not have the ability to think for themselves to skip the toxin and place something other than in it.
SHBs like to run around on the backside of the BBs and all the other gimmicks did not work well with me and the oils will spill, they are messy and it is a cumbersome process. I merely posted a link to offer some "better" ideas.
Sorry someone is so touchy about something and then place words in my mouth. And, Barry the Moderator deletes the post, which is his right, and leaves the post with the Quote containing the link. SMH 
Try to offer some help and get bashed.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Best Small Hive Beetle Treatment*

GG Bees:

Based on the limited information supplied I wouldnt worry about 15 to 20 SHB. This is the worse time of year for them. Use your hive tool and smash them. Its great therapy.

You need to make a trip to the brood box to inspect. It will be obvious if the SHB have slimed the frames.

If you do use the Beetle Blaster put cider vinegar (bait) in the middle compartment and oil in the outer two.

My DE is in a dry oil pan about 1" below the SBB so the bees dont touch it.


----------

